# Onan engine carb part



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is on an Onan P216G-I/11519H. The carburetor is a Nikkii 6100 27-261 146-0697 7X0. While disassembling the carburetor this part fell out. I am not sure where it goes back in the carb. If anyone knows what the part is and where it goes in the carb i would be very grateful. Sorry the picture quality isn't the best. It has a small metal end with a spring tail. thanks for your help


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Neither Nikki nor Onan have IPLs available online, and not being familiar with Nikkis on Onans I can only recommend calling an Onan dealer. However, it appears to probably most likely could be may in fact and could even be a possibility of being an accelerator-pump well (aka cavity) check valve. That would be my professional opinion.

Any Onan dealers out there reading care to lend a hand?


----------



## hankroberts (Jan 25, 2021)

RKDOC said:


> This is on an Onan P216G-I/11519H. The carburetor is a Nikkii 6100 27-261 146-0697 7X0. While disassembling the carburetor this part fell out. I am not sure where it goes back in the carb. If anyone knows what the part is and where it goes in the carb i would be very grateful. Sorry the picture quality isn't the best. It has a small metal end with a spring tail. thanks for your help


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you have follow up or another question about this part?


----------

